# Glutathione - Immunocal anyone?



## LoriAnn

Has anyone tried Immunocal? Some guy was here trying to sell me some yesterday, he had "heard" I wasn't well. He made a lot of unfounded claims I thought and said tons of research has been done with regards to FM and the benifits of Glutathione, but I thought I would try here to see if anyone else has hear of it.Lori


----------



## weener

Hi LoriAnn, sorry I haven't heard of it, but would be interested in learning more about it. What is it?


----------



## LoriAnn

Hi Weener, I guess its a powder that is highly concentrated whey protien, and it's suppose to be the best suppliment on the market. At this point I'd be willing to try just about anything, but at a $100 a month I'm not sure I want to take a chance. Apparently its covered by insurance in the USA but not in Canada (it figures) The guy emailed me some links so I did the paste and copy thing and included them for you to look at yourself. He Wrote:This should keep you busy for a while.Just ask for whatever you need and I will try my best to set you up with some info. I hope you have Acrobate Reader, if not just go to this link and follow instructions. http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html What is Immunocal/HMS90 http://www.1whey2health.com/Immunocal-supp...mune-system.pdf NuMedTec is the US medical distributor of Immunocalï¿½, a non-invasive, patented, broad-spectrum nutraceutical food derivative with biologic capability to modulate cellular function. http://www.numedtec.com This lady Co-Discovered Immunocal and now runs this Organization in the US.Click on the link below to see a 7-minute video of Dr. Gutman explaining glutathione http://wwwtor.activate.net/Immunotech/Aug23-02/index.htm Short Video http://www.cell-defense.com/video/joycebrothers.ram Whey Protein Concentratehttp://www.1whey2health.com/Whey-protein-c...-glutathione-mo dulation-in-cancer-treatment.pdf[/URL]Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Radio Program, half way down page 4 a lady asks about Celiac disease. http://www.1whey2health.com/CFS-Radio-Program.PDF Immunocal on muscular performance. http://jap.physiology.org/cgi/reprint/87/4/1381.pdf This is a list of Journal Articles for Reference purposes. http://www.wheyoflife.org/references/references.pdf This is a Network Marketing Lifestyles Magazine Article. http://www.1whey2health.com/Immunotec-Whey-to-go.pdf Testimonies of Users. http://www.1whey2health.com/test-celinedion.htm http://www.1whey2health.com/test-mary.htm http://www.1whey2health.com/test-leeT.htm http://www.1whey2health.com/test-david.htm http://www.1whey2health.com/test-gunny.htm http://www.1whey2health.com/test-cheung.htm Hope this helps answer your questionLori


----------



## squrts

not to change the subject,as a little girl my mom used to sneek down to the celler to eat the whey off the top of the milk sitting there.(why it was there i dont know)at 72 she could walk circles round me.she slowing down a bit now,but i guess she has the right.


----------



## Feisty

Hi Lori!Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. Haven't been able to get to most of the posts---every time I tried, I'd get this little window that said Internet Explorer could not find site. I don't know why!Anyway........I think I may have tried something like that about 3 years ago for about 6 months. I heard about it from the local health food store and bought some bottles. They told me it was suppose to help all sorts of ailments---fibro, IBS, arthritis, among alot of others. Thought I'd give it a fair shot (and that was when I could afford it!!). Didn't seem to make much difference. But.....maybe I didn't give it long enough. Everyone's body responds so differently. I even tried the Noni Juice trick for almost a year. They kept telling me that I probably had to take it longer to see results because I've been ill for so long. Finally, I said---enough!! And.......my pocketbook was emptier than ever!! Guess that shows how gullible I am------always hoping for some "miracle".I think the company that produced this "pure" product was based in Utah. I just can't remember the name. Sorry. It was in tablet form and powdered form also. And I remember that they emphasized the fact that it was taken from pure, pasture grazed cows that weren't exposed to chemicals, etc. I even remember buying several bottles for my oldest son and sending them out to him in Denver---he was having all sorts of problems with headaches and IBS, too. He said they didn't help---but he didn't take them for very long.


----------



## carmen

I read this yesterday and I went a bought it, I paid $85.00cad for 30 pouches. I am desperate I will try anything. I hope this helps, I have tried so many things.


----------



## LoriAnn

Denny, I'm glad you pointed that out, it made me think of my grandmother, who use to do the same thing, she is now 91. Other than some deafness she is in excellent health, still lives on her own, and still works! If you can believe it, she is a dishwasher for her daughters catering service and she makes pot holders which are bought by hospitals all over Ontario (a thousand pairs a year) as well, she makes 25 quilts a year, which are sold at auction. God, I'd give just about anything to be like that woman! At 80 she was raising 2 teenage grandchildren, she would get on the bus in Ontario with them and come all the way to Nova Scotia to "visit". She is amazing to me. But she had 14 children, and has outlived most of them, her good health was not something she passed on.Karen, thanks for getting back to me with that info, I wish I knew for sure if it was the same stuff, I think maybe it isn't the same company, as far as I know Immunical isn't available in stores here, and it only comes in powder, no pills. Everybody who doesn't have FM thinks they know of a cure, so I'm wary believe me.Carmen, gosh, I didn't mean for this to be an advertisement. You did get a bit of a deal though, in NS it retails for $99.95 for a months supply. They say it takes about a month to see an improvement, please let me know how you are doing with it. I think like you, that as soon as I have $100 I'm going to give it a try myself. It can't hurt and if it doesn't work I'll just throw it in with the dozens of pill bottles in the cupboard that didn't work either.Lori


----------



## Feisty

Hi Lori!I was wrong about the origin of the tablets I tried a few years ago. The source was Nevada for the company that produced it. It was some type of bovine derivative---without the lactose part of it. And it did have something to do with whey---I just don't remember exactly what. I'm sure it's not the same company, though, so it could be different. I'm sure I would recognize the name if I saw it again---I just can't recall it at the moment. Sorry. I hope you get a chance to try it. It just may be what you need! Keep us posted, okay?Wow, your Grandmother sounds like a fantastic woman! Tell her I said---"You go, girl!!" What stamina she has! What kind of potholders does she make? They must be heavy duty ones, huh? And I'll bet her quilts are beautiful. That's awesome what she can still do.


----------



## carmen

I looked it up on the internet , in canada it called hms90, I then called up health food storesI found 2 of them had it. One was selling it for $105.00 and the other 79.99 plus taxes. I went and purchased it. I did more research and if you buy it directly from the monreal based company it will even be cheaper. The only thing is that it contains 30 packets. They also state for health challenges to take 2 to 3 packets a day. That can be very costly. I am going to start with 2 a day and see what happens.I am drinking it now as I am writing.


----------



## LoriAnn

Keep us up to date carmenLori


----------



## carmen

I had my 2 doses today. It actually tastes good.I mix it with half water and half orange juice, in a container and shake, it turns foamy.


----------



## Susan Purry

Is the Immunocal like Implus? They both seem to be about whey protein. If so, this may be of interest to you. It was posted to the Co-Cure email list.


> quote:This may be of interest to those who take Imuplus, a whey productthat was recommended by Dr. Cheney and others.It's from the September 17, 2002 issue of the Consumer Health Digest,available at <http://www.ncahf.org/digest/index.html>FDA issues "cyber letters." In January 2000, FDA began issuing"cyber" letters (letters sent electronically via the Internet) to Websites whose online sales of prescription drugs, herbs, or dietarysupplements may be illegal. The letters warn these website operatorsthat they may be engaged in illegal activities and informs them ofthe laws that govern prescription drug sales. [FDA launches "cyber"letters against potentially illegal, foreign-based online drug sites.FDA Talk Paper T00-8, Feb 2, 2000] http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ANSWERS/ANS01001.html Since August2000, the FDA Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition hasordered about 85 website operators to stop claiming that varioussupplement and herbal products can mitigate, treat, cure, or preventa specific disease or class of diseases. The letters are archived at http://www.fda.gov/cder/warn/cyber/cyber2002.htm The letter about Imuplus can be found at: http://www.fda.gov/cder/warn/cyber/2002/CF...bioceutical.htm


From the FDA website:


> quote:The therapeutic claims on your web site establish that the product is a drug because it is intended for use in the cure, mitigation, treatment, or prevention of disease. The continued marketing of this product with these claims violates the Act and may subject you or the product to regulatory action without further notice.Examples of some of the claims observed on your web site include:..."We have used IMUPLUS on numerous patients with chronic fatigue syndrome, fibromyalgia, multiple sclerosis and lyme disease with encouraging results. These patients have obviously had a clinical boost in their immune system. We are extremely pleased with IMUPLUS."Furthermore, FDA has no information that your product is generally recognized as safe and effective for the above referenced conditions and therefore, the product may also be a "new drug" under section 201 (p) of the Act [21 USC 321(p)].


----------



## LoriAnn

Hi Susan,I have no idea if they are the same thing,Implus does sound awfully close though, if anyone else knows, please share.I do know however that in Canada, its classified as a food product and because of that it isn't regulated under our drug laws. I saw a copy of the contract the company has between themselves and "distributors" which says distributors are not to make claims or guarentees as to the effectiveness of the product, that however hasn't stopped them doing it.Thanks for providing this information Susan. Everyone appreciates the effort you put into keeping us informed.Lori


----------



## carmen

I am still taking it. i purchased it directly from the company in Montreal , it is cheaper. No miracles yet. Will continue to take it for a few more months and see what happens...


----------



## mally

Y'know, the 32 oz. Axelrod vanilla yogurt and also 8 oz. Breyer yogurt contain whey protein. I have found them to be healing and moisturize and freshen my dry mouth. It could be, though, that it's the yogurt cultures rather than the whey which worked that trick.You can browse RemedyFind to see what fibromyalgics there say about whey protein.Re: Glutathione, a local doctor told me that she gives glutathione and Vitamin C intravenous drips, which she says has been beneficial to a number of fibromyalgics, because it provides a direct way to detoxify the liver (bypassing the digestive process).P.S. Speak of liver detox, I'd been advised at various times over the years, by separate nutritionists, to take milk thistle and chicory tea. I didn't keep it up since I didn't relish their bitter taste.


----------



## snoopy

HI Carmen,I tried "HMS90" as they call it for over 3 months and saw no improvement to my symptoms. I was taking 1 packet a day because I couldn't afford anything more. It was really gassy- I didn't like that at all because I also have lots of intestinal gas to deal with. Please let me know if you fare any better on this...


----------



## carmen

I am taking 2 packets a day, It is pretty costly, around $130.00 a month , also all the other money I spend on probitics , vitamins and another herbal product i take. It costs a fortune every month. I just started seeing a new naturopath, she stated to take rice protein instead. It would be cheaper, she says it does the same thing, I am going to continue on the hms 90 for a bit longer and see what happens . I suffer from gas everyday anyway. I don't think the hms 90 is making it worse.


----------



## Susan Purry

There's some info relating undenatured whey to CFS here, it explains why it might help: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001364


----------

